# can I connect PB or Pex supply line to barb with clamp?



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

I noticed plumbers use a crimper to connect plastic piping. But would it be possible for me to use a hose clamp to secure supply lines (polybutylene piping) to a barb?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not really. The crimp you saw the plumber using is under incredible pressure, which squeezes the pipe down with a lot of force. You'd never be able to get adequate force from a typical hose clamp...The PEX tubing is much too solid.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

grgryl said:


> I noticed plumbers use a crimper to connect plastic piping. But would it be possible for me to use a hose clamp to secure supply lines (polybutylene piping) to a barb?


If you are determined to use a hose clamp, check out the Onix brand of radiant tubing marketed by Watts Radiant. If you have a torque wrench calibrated in in/ft, you're good to go. Looks like a standard automotive hose clamp to me, but they (of course) caution you to use only their brand of fasteners.

Dugly


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Onix is a composite tubing that is not the same as PEX.


----------



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Not really. The crimp you saw the plumber using is under incredible pressure, which squeezes the pipe down with a lot of force. You'd never be able to get adequate force from a typical hose clamp...The PEX tubing is much too solid.


 
Do you think a Compression fitting is just as reliable as a crimp? Seems Compression fitting looks easier to connect.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't seen a true compression fitting for PEX applications, although they may make them. The crimps are incredibly reliable. 

If you're not making an entire house's worth of connections, you might want to take a look at the Shark Bite brand of fittings. It doesn't get any easier, and they don't require tools. They're very reliable from what I've heard.


----------



## YerDugliness (Jun 2, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Onix is a composite tubing that is not the same as PEX.


Right, to me it resembles a high grade multi-layer garden hose. I simply mentioned Onix b/c the poster asked about using automotive hose clamps to secure tubing to a barbed fitting and that's exactly one of the two methods recommended for Onix--the other looks like it uses a clamp of a design I know Ford has used for a long time on their radiator and heater hoses and requires, at least according to Watts, a special set of pliers to install on the tubing. The fittings displayed on the Watts Radiant website look for all the world just like the barbed connections I can get at my local Ace Hardware, although Watts states they are proprietary and they recommend you use only Watts supplies connections with Onix.

It sounds to me like this poster has an already existing PEX connection he wants to break and re-connect, in which case IMHO he'd most likely be best off using a crimping ring like the original installation used, but the Shark Bites are certainly another option!


Dugly


----------



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

YerDugliness said:


> It sounds to me like this poster has an already existing PEX connection he wants to break and re-connect, in which case IMHO he'd most likely be best off using a crimping ring like the original installation used, but the Shark Bites are certainly another option!
> 
> 
> Dugly


Actually my existing connection is 1/2 inch polybutylene, but I have Pex lying around and I may need to use that to connect to the PB. 

The guy at Lowes said that only crimping would work with Polybutylene and compression fittings wouldn't be suitable, despite the fact that the compression sleeves they sell says it works for polybutylene: 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=27636-104-A202/PB60&lpage=none

I'll try to find out of Sharks bite can work with polybutylene.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

I can't find any information about PB on the website, http://www.cashacme.com/prod_sharkbite.php

I do know that PB crimpers work with PEX so the ring size is the same. I would try a Sharkbite and see if it works, if not you're only out a few bucks. A pair of crimpers will set you back around $80-$100.


----------



## grgryl (Aug 6, 2008)

mstplumber said:


> I can't find any information about PB on the website, http://www.cashacme.com/prod_sharkbite.php
> 
> I do know that PB crimpers work with PEX so the ring size is the same. I would try a Sharkbite and see if it works, if not you're only out a few bucks. A pair of crimpers will set you back around $80-$100.


Apparently Shark Bite is not certified for PB but it might work (according to other posters). 
I was only planning to re-pipe just under one sink; in which case Shark Bite would be more economical. 

But I do have PB throughout this duplex and since I've heard how unreliable PB is, I've thought about replacing everything to PEx. If that's the case I'd buy a crimper. I'm just a little upset that the home inspector didn't mention the PB when I purchased the duplex a month ago.


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

If you decide to repipe with PEX, make sure you check the crimps with a "Go-No Go" guage designed for that purpose. I have found brand new crimpers out of calibration. Most of them are easy to adjust, just don't overlook this critical part of the process.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually SharkBite fittings are designed to connect CPVC, PB and/or Copper to each other. It is one of their primary functions.

PB has a bad rep for failure so replacing it is probably a good idea.


----------

